# What songs HELPED you cope with infidelity?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Here are mine:-

Torn Between Two Lovers 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmvYlJb2-bc

and 

He's (Back) in Town
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bjmxp9-cGQI

Perhaps odd choices, but they both helped me process two different incidents of infidelity that happened in my life.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

This one's about a girl, and I'm female, so I have to just imagine it's about a man . But I like this song.

Next Girl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV9Re5k1JBE


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't know if I'll ever be "over it" but trying to get through it bit by bit and it hurts less than it did yesterday so that's progress, right?

I heard this song on the radio a week after my husband finally moved out and although I'm not a fan of hers, it was the first song I heard that week that wasn't a ballad. it was fun and pop-y and made me laugh for the first time in a long time.

Lips are Moving
Meghan Trainor
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qDc_5zpBj7s

Classic "Cry Me A River" as performed by the incomparable Nina Simone 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M2ZaAgNGnn4


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

Jamiroquai's "King for a day" is suitable for every which kind of infidelity, I find.


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

My Anthem: The Offspring - Why Don't You Get a Job?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6A-Bk9eZQ


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ScrambledEggs said:


> My Anthem: The Offspring - Why Don't You Get a Job?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR6A-Bk9eZQ


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Here are mine:-
> 
> Torn Between Two Lovers
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmvYlJb2-bc
> ...


I never paid attention to the words of the Macgregor song. I got nothing but disgust. Too fresh right now.


----------



## letsbenice (Apr 29, 2015)

Gym, angry, fighting, coming up music. Like Paris!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ScrambledEggs said:


> I never paid attention to the words of the Macgregor song. I got nothing but disgust. Too fresh right now.


I found the song by accident.

My then girl friend gave me the: "I am sorry, but I need more people in my life than just you" speech.

I arrived home, put the radio on late at night and Torn Between Two Lovers was on and I found bitter-sweet comfort in the words.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

This but I was twisted
www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHQLQ1Rc_Js

Highschool girlfriend played a game on me found mancowder in a place that should have been free of it (back of her shoes, butt and legs of pants sh*t you not, it screamed unprotected doggy) I dropped her and screwed her sister, two friends and tried for her mom... yes mom was single and yes I was an a$$hole and very immature and yes some women can be that catty

I saw her at my 10 year and apologized but she still did not fess up even after I named the guy that did it, I am betting that she has divorced once more by next years 20 not changing stripes and all


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

I haven't had to cope with such matters but this is done by kin folk.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65VzVXCP248


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

This one also works: Gordon Lightfoot, Sundown

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

This one also hits dead center for me when I think of my wife: Amy Winehouse - You Know I'm No Good

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-I2s5zRbHg


Damn shame she killed herself. (AW)


----------



## Bent not Broken (Mar 26, 2015)

F*ck you, by Ceelo Green is great for me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc0mxOXbWIU


----------



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

This just came up on my a random shuffle on my iTunes. What an awesome break-up song and I can't believe I did not think of this before.

Asia - Heat of the Moment: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpxsMyoXUZQ

Yea all my 'coping' songs have a bit of a bite to them....


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

"Cold Hearted" by the Zac Brown Band. Although I cant really say it helped as it probably made me feel worse when I listened to it, the song told the story well. Great song.


----------



## quiesedba (Apr 19, 2015)

Am I Evil Metallica


----------



## Emptyshelldad (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok this is a long list....

Amon - F_€k it
http://youtu.be/QYwyaCd8MyI

Uncle Sam - I don't ever wanna see you again 

http://youtu.be/OWasrUYMHgo

Lorrie Morgan - Good as I was to you

http://youtu.be/vvrUdAKxqDU


Nelly and Tim McGraw - Over and over again

http://youtu.be/n3htOCjafTc


Big pun n missy jones - Punish me..... Really really good one about being a man and keeping your gentlemen poise about you


http://youtu.be/06Nxy-WFCoM

Toby Keith - I wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then. 


http://youtu.be/FeBGuLK5Pgc


Ok we will start with that. It's way way longer. I use music to cope a lot.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's one for dealing with, "I'm Sorry"--(I got caught)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLG2jaVdUMo


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Adele - Set Fire to the Rain


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Johnny Cash - Cocaine Blues


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Chicago Feelin' Stronger Everyday - YouTube

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PvN7ujfj2w


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry, Blake Sheldon I put this on repeat & would listen to it over & over every time I went somewhere. It's what I wanted to tell my H.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQKPkoQa2Ps


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Neil Young's "Down By the River". 

He shot his old lady. Shot her dead.


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's two I still listen to they're for the OW. Music is a big part of our lives, My H sent her dozens of Love songs. I'd LOVE to send her this first one!

Wish you hell - Like A Storm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLQDVJHcXk

Heavy - The Glorious Sons

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX0beZHshOw


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Music has been a big part of my life. I have written and recorded many songs during my life and could spend a few hours each week listening to music from all types of groups in my home music studio. However after my D-day 1 1/2 years ago, I lost my desire to listen to music. One reason is that so many lyrics cause triggers, but a bigger issue is that music was an outlet for idealism. I've lost that and I'm not sure if it will come back. 

Now I just prefer watching investigation discovery.


----------

